# Lost Black Eyed Ferret Wigan



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Trixie my lovely little ferret.
Shes been missing since 3pm today.
Not entirely sure how shes escaped but i just want her back.
If anyone finds her could you please please please contact me.
Missing her and so worried.

Will post pics later


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

leave a box in the garden with food in, go outside and squeek a toy or something i hope you find her.


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Been walking about squeaking toys all day lol and ive left food, water and a carrier outside so hopefully she might come back. Feel awful not knowing where she is  doubt ill get much sleep tonight


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ferrets are smart, just keep looking they are smarter then we think she will be ok just keep looking


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i thought my ferrets were in there box when iw as cleaning them out but they werent they were running round the garden and i dident know untill they came running oover towards me laugthing  that they were out good job they did come to me as i would of had a heart attack if i couldent find them....


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Shes been found and handed in at rescue
Ive been soooooo lucky cos apparently they were gonna break her neck to get rid.
Just waiting for my oh to get in from work and then can go pick her up.
Never been as worried in my life


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

why would they do that to a lovely ferret thats horrible 

So happy for you that you have found her  , bet you cannot wait to go and pick her up


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

well shes home at last 
Just been to say thank you to the people that had found her (was someone they know that had said they would put an end to my lil one), only live at the top of the street, they keep horses and she'd gone to sleep in their shed in a pile of blankets, lady had chased her out and put a humane trap down and trixie had finally gone in there. Said second ferret they had found this year in their garden.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

So pleased to hear your ferret is home safe and sound


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah me too, shes back doing what she does best....causing mayhem lol


----------

